# Hello all



## upstanding_dragon (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello all,

My name's Stefan Johnson, 23, I'm from Newcastle upon Tyne, England though I've been living in Stoke-on-Trent for past 6 months.

I started martial arts at age 9, Taisudo Freestyle Korean Karate, a great combination of Kickboxing and Tae Kwon-Do, I stopped when I was in senior school, at around 12/13, (regret that)

At 15 I started at a Jujitsu and Shootfighting club, this exposed me to a range of martial arts, such as Aikido, Aiki jutsu, Judo, Sumo and weaponry. I graded to 2nd kyu blue belt, also gained a basic grade in Kobudo and a purple belt in Kickboxing/Karate.
I competed in Kickboxing a lot in 1998, didn't do particularly well, but enjoyed it all the same.
Also did a couple of Shootfighting bouts, which I did well in, and really enjoyed too.

At 18, I returned to Taisudo, and focused on getting my stand up punching/kicking skills, my kickboxing skills improved a great deal, I got to the grade of 1st kup black tag, taught the classes regularly, but unfortunately the club is closed now, before I had a chance to grade for 1st Dan.

In between the age of 18 to now, I did a month of Capoeira, which I thoroughly enjoyed and still yearn for, and about 6 months of Wing Chun which I also really enjoyed.

At 21 I was trainined full time in between the Advanced Fighting Centre learning Geoff's system, Bujinkan Ninjutsu (9th kyu), Boxing and Japanese Weaponary, and training at Gracie Barra, with Dave Elliot, I graded to white belt/2 stripes, had two semi pro MMA fights, one at Cage Rage 2 and another at Goshin Ryu, fought terribly at both, but enjoyed it. Also had a couple of grappling tournaments, did quite well, thoroughly enjoyed. Also spent a lot of time doing private sessions with John Atkin (5th Dan Ninjutsu) doing Taijutsu and arrest/restraint.
Attended a couple of Ron Balicki (Dan Inosanto's son in law) seminars, which really opened my eyes to Kali and Silat, and also to JKD.

Got awarded 1st Dan from Paul Corrigan of Kenpo, though I'm still to meet with him and do the exam, so I know I deserve it in myself..

Made a trip to Doncaster and had a fantastic session with great Dave Turton 8th Dan, on kickboxing and an introduction to Lancashire Catch Wrestling.
Planning on making training with Dave a regular thing soon.

So thats it really, total of 10 years, love all martial arts, have a long way to go before I'm happy with my training.
Enjoy all aspects, sport, self defense, spirtual development, expression, everything. I read, study, learn and train as much as I can from as many sources as I can, look forward to learning from you all.

Currently living in midlands, looking for a good place to train.

Thanks, best wishes

Stefan

http://www.networkofmartialarts.co.uk


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I hope you enjoy your stay here. Im sure you have a wealth of information to add to to the mix. There are other knowledgeable people on here as well. Happy posting! Best regards, Steve


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, you sound as if you have a lot to offer here.
Sean Wold


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 17, 2005)

I agree, it sounds like you have a lot of experience to offer. Enjoy MartialTalk.  TW


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 17, 2005)

Greetings!  Glad to have you with us and looking forward to your sharing of varied experiences. Welcome! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## upstanding_dragon (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome  very happy to have joined!

Where do I start?? so many individual forums! hehe

Looking forward to chatting and learning from you all!

Stefan


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 17, 2005)

Welcome, Stefan.  I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## still learning (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to martial talk com. Please share more of your experiences.....ALoha.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2005)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy your stay..


----------



## Satt (Apr 23, 2005)

Welcome!!! Allways good to see a new name. :asian:


----------



## masherdong (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

hi there 

ps alot of people from england are on mt now


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome-post often


----------

